# Meat Chickens..*UPDATED Supreme Grand Champ*



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok here we go. Our market chickens finally arrived and I said I would post pics for you all every few days so you can see how fast they grow. These are 1 day old now. We have about 6 weeks to go until fair time. We need them to weigh right at 5 pounds each so these might be a little heavy. We have another 25 of them coming next week so that we have a group a week younger just in case. Last year we had to use the 5 week old group and they weighed in at 4.98 pounds each.









*They're so cute right now!*









*About 4 1/2 inches right now*









*You can see that at just a day old they are already starting to get their wings*









*Another pic of the little wing*

I'll post pics again in a few days!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meat Chickens..1 Day Old*

dont they grow so fast! crazy

love to watch them grow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..1 Day Old*

they are amazing..... :wink:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

The chicks are now 1 week old and it's amazing how much they've grown. They're about 2 inches taller then 1 week ago!



























*Started at a little over 4 inches and now a little over 6 inches!*

More pics next week!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meat Chickens..1 Day Old*

this is fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..1 Day Old*

they sure grow fast....don't they.... :wink:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..1 Day Old*

They do grow fast! They amaze me everyday! They're starting to get heavy now so I'm waiting to see how many "blow outs" we have. You'd be surprised how heavy they are when you pick them up. They're starting to just lay around now so we had to put their food and water up on bricks so they had to get up to eat or they'll just lay in the box to eat and drink. They lay on their sides with their legs sticking out because they're so heavy and their body temp is really hot. Not an easy 4-H project but it's very interesting!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

I miss having chicks. :sigh: Only cause they are so cute!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

Your making me jealous...I love raising meaties :drool: I wanted to raise some more this year we just don't have the room. Why you ask? Because I got goats instead :dance:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

They do grow crazily fast!! We have about a hundred or so out in the garage that are 3 weeks old. They're so big already.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

Sorry I didn't see this later.. They look great Crystal.. We got 25 a week ago and they are no where near that big, you got soime great bloodlines in there obviouslly! Well, and altered genetics.. because thats what Cornish are all about, right?!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

There you are Amos! I was wondering where you were. We got a second shipment last week so we have 50 all together. Yes they do have some crazy genetics going on. I put one from this group next to one from the group that is only a week younger and it's amazing. They've doubled in size in just a week. I'll post pics every week until fair time so you can see them. We only have about 4 weeks left. I'll be glad to get this project done LOL. They are so darn messy compared to regular chickens. We only need 6 out of the 50 though so hopefully people are going to be wanting meat chickens LOL. I'm sure as heck not keeping them!
What kind of chicks did you get this time? Did you get your peachicks yet? My son is still driving me nuts about peafowl LOL. I need to start a zoo!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

Yup, here I am! I've been busy lately. I don't blame you.. they are messy demons.. Lol. Are you going to eat any for yourselves, or just sell them off to others? The 25 we got were just meaties.. so the white Cornish Cross. They should be ready to butcher sometime in June.. We haven't eaten our own Cornish in.. must be about 5-6 years now, only the other breeds we have around. Otherwise the other chicks I got a couple months ago are doing fine, I think all the Polish are roosters except one.. and I lost one silkie but that has been all, they are getting pretty big, I might have to take pictures again and update my old thread. And no, we haven't been to anymore poultry shows so no other peafowl, and our pair is still in their inside pen, we haven't been able to let anyone outside, aside from the goats occasionally, we still have snow on the ground, so its been really frustrating, I just want it to get nice out. 
You'll have to get some peafowl to satisfy his newest addiction! You know you want to!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

We're not eating any of them ourselves. That's too much hassle and I'm not a big chicken eater anyway LOL. We're just going to give them to whoever will take them. So you got some of the messy little suckers too! My son calls them carnivores because when you stick your hand in there to get their feeders they try and take your arm off :ROFL: They have food constantly but act like they're starving sheesh! That's a bummer that all your polish turned out to be roosters. I hate when that happens. Maybe you can order just some pullets? Then again you'd have to get 25 LOL. 
At least your silkies are doing well. I love them and can't wait to order more of them. I'll send some of our warm weather your way. It's been in the 80's out here! 
NOOOOOOOOOOO I do not want any peafowl! :ROFL: He has a whole list of feathered critters he wants. As if we don't have enough!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

Well I'm sure you'll find some takers.. some people can't turn down homegrown chicken!
Your son is right, I'm surprised they don't eat themselves to death some days.
Yeah.. I figured that would happen.. hatcheries and all.. I figure if it comes down to it I can try to find some hens on Eggbid or BYC that are 'show quality' if need be. 
Yes, send warm weather!! Today it got to almost 50 in the shade, so we decided that, rain, snow or hail, the ducks were going out! They'll have to stay with the geese for a while, but they are too sloppy to be inside any longer, and they were happy to get out. Then my mom and I fixed the chicken run, added a foot of fence on top, so now no one can fly out. Then we threw the seven guineas out into their pen and.. tomorrow the chickens can be let out!!! Finally! Eventually I'll have to set up the rabbit cages outside too.

Peafowl.. yeah, they can be loud, but they make up for it in beauty. 

Pierre, our first Indian Blue peacock.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 3 Weeks Old**

The girl at our feed store told us to let her know after the fair and she knows a few people who would take what we have left. Thank goodness! I think they would eat themselves to death if they could. Once they get to 2 weeks of age we only allow them to have food 12 hours out of the day or they do just eat and eat. It's kind of a complicated project but the kids enjoy it. I hope you can get you some pullets without having to buy a whole 25. Someone on BYC should have some you would think. Yayyyyy the critters got to come out! I bet they're loving that! We have about a dozen chickens locked up in their boxes right now so their feathers don't get all messed up. I'll be glad after the fair so they can get out and be chickens again. The poor things look pitiful! LOL. 
Your peacock is GORGEOUS!! I'll give in eventually and we'll end up with some I'm sure :ROFL:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

OK I was out feeding the chicks today and had to take some pics to show you. These chicks are EXACTLY 1 week apart in age. The older ones are 2 weeks and the younger ones are 1 week. I've been measuring them for you all but with these pics you can actually see the difference and how fast they really do grow. I can't believe the difference just a week makes!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

Wow they grew!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Meat Chickens..*UPDATED 1 Week Old**

I finally had a chance to get new pics uploaded. They are 3 weeks old now and ugly as ever :ROFL: It's hard to get a measurement on them with the ruler like I was doing so now we're weighing them instead. They are just over 2 pounds so they should be perfect weight by fair time :dance: They've grown so fast!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Our market chickens were judged at the fair today. At 5 weeks old they weighed in at 4.59 pounds each and won 4-H Grand Champion and then went on to win Supreme Grand Champion. This is our second year winning both so the kids were excited. The fair isn't over yet but as soon as we get home I'll post pics of them.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Whooooooo!!


CONGRATZ!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they sure have grown ........wow....... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Amos!  We auctioned them off on Saturday and they sold for $1200.00 so that definitely makes up for not being able to sell the market goat LOL. We just got home at about 1:00 this morning so I haven't uploaded my pics yet but I'll try and get them on here later tonight.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats! that's some spendy chicken! :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!
Maybe I should move to your place and get some chickens...LOL our fair's Reserve Grand hog went for less than that! :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

crystal... i would totally eat your goat lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm... maybe I should get into chickens......... :ROFL: :idea:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

SDK said:


> crystal... i would totally eat your goat lol


 :ROFL: You can't eat Jethro! He's too cute! He was sooooooooo happy to be back home and playing on all his toys. If I knew where Murray was I'd go rescue his cute little face too and bring him to my Market Goat Retirement Home :ROFL: Maybe we can grow Jethro out to 200 pounds and show him at next year's fair and win Champion :ROFL: I'm still frustrated about that GRRRRRRR. And I swore your goat was gonna beat ours and I got that wrong too. That judge was all messed up! He needs to go back to his sheep for sure! You should of had the Supreme and we should of had the Reserve Supreme.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm glad i left before i saw that judge... i would have been banned from the fair for sure..


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol, our fair never gets Pygmy judges. Always dairy or boer. :roll: And there's more pygmy now. The one year 2 of my wethers were facing in open class and she gave my 5 month old wether GRAND over my awesome 1 year old wether. :shrug: 
Judges...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, thats alot of money. Congratz again! 
Your fair must be huge,

I didn't know SDK and you went to the same fair, thats cool!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow thats a pretty decent hunk of change for a bunch of uglay cornish crosses! They do make wonderful eatin though. Congrats!
In a few weeks some FFA wethers will be shown that they bought from us. I can hardly wait to see how they do & what they go for.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

We live in the largest county in Cali so it's a pretty big fair I guess. There isn't as much participation as there used to be though. Yes I got to meet Sarah (SDK)  She lives a couple of hours from me but still in the same county. It was really cool to meet her and Murray was soooooooo cute LOL. There's a dairy goat show coming up that I think she was thinking about going to and we're going so hopefully I'll get to see her again. 
Thanks to everyone for all the congrats! Good luck Nancy! I hope your wethers do well. It's always nice when your home grown animals do good.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

That is cool seeing the pictures as they grow. I have chickens too. 14 hens 2 roosters (not together) 
When they are chicks and I see them everyday I tend to not notice how fast they are growing. I have
Delawares. They are a dual chicken egg and meat. They cook very well in the crockpot. We raise ours for the eggs,
to clean up after the messy goats, extra roosters are dinner and the 3 in the barn help keep the mice down. 
My roosters are very tame I can walk over and pick them up without armor. 
They like to be rocked. :slapfloor:








They start as yellow chicks and then grow up to look like Spot. The red things on his legs are covering his
spurs so they don't hurt the hens.









I am not familar with your breed of chicken do their feathers change color or stay yellow?
Suellen


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh that Delaware roo is pretty! What a cool pic him being rocked heheh.
I'd love to turn my flock into the goat pen but I hate them pooping in water tubs!!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

They start out yellow and end up solid white. We took them to the fair at 5 weeks old and they weighed in right at 5 pounds. Very fast growing! I was going through my fair pics so I could post them for you all to see the end result but the darn lazy fat chickens are laying down in all the pics LOL. I'll post some anyway so you can see how they turn out as far as color. Just plain ol' white fat chickens LOL.


















*My goofy son holding one of the ugly things LOL*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> They like to be rocked. :slapfloor:


Suellen that is cute..... :ROFL: That is one spoiled chicken........LOL :ROFL: thanks for sharing... :greengrin:

Just Kiddin' .....Oh they are nice birdies.....your son is cute to... :wink: :greengrin: 
thanks for sharing with us.... :greengrin:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL Thank you! We took that pic and then realized what his shirt says :ROFL: It was a good picture of him though LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOL Thank you! We took that pic and then realized what his shirt says :ROFL: It was a good picture of him though LOL


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: hehe..... that is so funny...... :ROFL:


----------

